# 1969 24" Schwinn Hollywood



## undercover_poe (Jan 27, 2017)

I just noticed this location. All things Schwinn so here goes:  I got this book about vintage Schwinn and didn't get thru the book before I popped on the below bike.   And from my perspective, this hobby is real appealing because I grew up with Chicago Schwinn framed bikes like the pixie and stingray and I even had a predator bmx before I switch to a GT BMX and then a Jamis MTB.  The book indicated that girls bikes are less money and in better condition than the boys, so my daughter is getting this for her 9th birthday.






A few things that I'd like to do that I talked about on other threads and gained a lot of info are either multi speeding it but I believe I'll be limited based on axle width, I will NOT bend the width of this vintage bike to fit an aftermarket hub. But a two speed kick back hub may be all I need. Also curious if I can simply gear this bike down?  (lot of hills in our area)

Second I need to know how universal the 24" schwinn forks are. Although this bike is as clean as it gets, after I rode it really quickly the other night I felt like the font fork is a little tweaked. I may be wrong, it may just be in my head. I will disassemble everything, clean and grease and res assemble it with new tires in the next upcoming weeks.  If the fork is off, will any of these two below fit?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=272533495231
 Or
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122296168958

And last for right now, I'd like to put a new seat on it and save the old seat (and pedals) to something that can really give the fresh look and still look somewhat period correct. More interested in nice, new and comfy for a little girl rather than period. Do I need to be concerned with seat hardware diameter on seats?  I know schwinn has some funky seat posts diameter which is why I'm asking. Can this seat work?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231659313716

I'll use this thread as my "build thread" as I've been gaining accessories, tires, etc. and I'm sure I'm not even thinking of things that I will still need. Like a rear reflector.  It looks like it was one hole and now it's gone. Can someone also turn me on to the correct one for this model?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2017)

If the fork is tweaked it may feel like the bike is pulling to one side. I always do a test by riding with no hands and if it cruises straight and easy I never mess with the fork. If you do replace the fork, make sure you get one from a 1966 and later model otherwise you'll have to change out your stem too. That seat on eBay is HUGE for a little girl.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 27, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> If the fork is tweaked it may feel like the bike is pulling to one side. I always do a test by riding with no hands and if it cruises straight and easy I never mess with the fork. If you do replace the fork, make sure you get one from a 1966 and later model otherwise you'll have to change out your stem too. That seat on eBay is HUGE for a little girl.




The seat example is hypothetical, I'm asking about the diameter of the seat post and how it will match up to other seats. But you are right, I need a juvenile seat


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2017)

The Schwinn seat post is 13/16" and tapers at the top to 5/8". Most non Schwinn approved seats will not fit the 5/8". The seat clamps can be swapped out, post flipped or a different post can be purchased.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 29, 2017)

So I ordered new tires and disassembled the entire crank assembly, cleaned and grease it. Boy was it dry in there. And to tight. Now it's perfect. 



I completely dissembled, cleaned and greased the rear hub. Now thats perfect too. Oh this bike is sweet.  Next I got the new Kenda rear tire on. I went with white walls because I think it looks classic. 



And speaking of classic, when I took the bike apart I felt like this was the first time this bike was being disassembled in it life because everything was so fresh. When I popped off, what appears to be, the original westwind, I found what appears to be the original tube. How cool is that?



I wonder if that's the original?  Even if it's not, it's cool. 
I decided on a rear rack for my daughter as both here sister and mom have front baskets on their bikes and I wanted her to feel special. 



I feel very lucky to have found the best NOS Schwinn 24" rack on eBay. So here is installed on our Hollywood. 



I'm really happy with the progress. After the rear rack was installed I had and issue putting the original seat post bolt back in. Because of the rack I guess I need a longer one if these?  



 Looks like it has a beautiful schwinn S on the face of the bolt. I'd hate not to put something back as nice. Does anyone know what size bolt I need and where I can get one? 

When it was done I took it for a ride and the tweaked feeling I felt the other day in the front end as can only describe as a heaviness when you are coming out of your turn. I don't think the fork is bent. I think the front end needs a disassemble, clean and grease. I'll do that next when I do the front tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2017)

That's looking really sharp. Every single bike that I have picked up from a non collector had dried out bearings with hardly any noticeable lube that was installed at the factory. From what I've seen, Schwinn must have only wiped a finger tips worth of grease on all the cups when they put the bikes together. A somewhat deflated front tire will also give you that heaviness feeling.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 31, 2017)

My search for multi speed may be over. I popped on these pair of rims on ebay for what feels like a small fortune. But I was about the cost for what these hubs alone appear to be selling for.  This way I'll have a spare rim and tire to give it go to make sure it's what I want. Then I'll have to get the old wheel rebuilt using the new hub so my rims are the same and correct for the bike





What is the actual process to shift gear with this kick back hub?  I've never had one?  How does it work?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 31, 2017)

undercover_poe said:


> My search for multi speed may be over. I popped on these pair of rims on ebay for what feels like a small fortune. But the pair of complete rims  was about the cost for what these hubs alone appear to be selling for.  This way I'll have a spare rim and tire to give it go to make sure it's what I want. Then I'll have to get the old wheel rebuilt using the new hub so my rims are the same and correct for the bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 31, 2017)

undercover_poe said:


> ...
> What is the actual process to shift gear with this kick back hub?  I've never had one?  How does it work?




The kickback is simple to ride. Start in the lower(easier) gear and when you gain speed and you're ready to go faster you pedal slightly backwards(kick it back), as though you are going to apply the coaster brake, but before the brake catches you pedal forward again and you'll have moved to the higher gear. As you approach a stop apply the brake and when you restart you'll be back in the lower gear. 

BTW, nice to see you're taking the time-honored CABEr approach of working on your bike in the kitchen Be sure to change your tires and grease your hubs on the fine wood dining room table, then you'll be part of the gang here Bonus points for grease stains on the white carpet!


----------



## undercover_poe (Feb 1, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> The kickback is simple to ride. Start in the lower(easier) gear and when you gain speed and you're ready to go faster you pedal slightly backwards(kick it back), as though you are going to apply the coaster brake, but before the brake catches you pedal forward again and you'll have moved to the higher gear. As you approach a stop apply the brake and when you restart you'll be back in the lower gear.
> 
> BTW, nice to see you're taking the time-honored CABEr approach of working on your bike in the kitchen Be sure to change your tires and grease your hubs on the fine wood dining room table, then you'll be part of the gang here Bonus points for grease stains on the white carpet!




Thanks. Any special trick to disassembly and clean and lube the kick back hubs?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadorino (Feb 1, 2017)

Like the Schwinn project, but also like the vintage Honda, what year and model?  I like all types of 2 wheels, beside my Schwinns are an Aprilia 500cc scooter and a Yamaha 900 classic cruiser!


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 1, 2017)

undercover_poe said:


> Thanks. Any special trick to disassembly and clean and lube the kick back hubs?
> Sorry I haven't rebuilt one, but you can find schematics here: http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (Feb 1, 2017)

Great info. Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (Feb 2, 2017)

Cadorino said:


> Like the Schwinn project, but also like the vintage Honda, what year and model?  I like all types of 2 wheels, beside my Schwinns are an Aprilia 500cc scooter and a Yamaha 900 classic cruiser!




Oh, my Hondas. They are 1985 xr350, 1972 Honda ct90, these are the "flash red" and "mars orange" ones:





and why 1989 NX125, this bike is somewhat are and only imported into the US for 2 years:




And my pride and joy, which is my uncles 1966 Honda CT90




Thanks for asking, I also like all types of bikes, from pedal, to motor and even moped and scooters too.


----------



## undercover_poe (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok back to pedal bikes. I got the front end disassembled, cleaned and greased. I also put the new Kenda front tire on. This bike
Looked good before and now it looks even better. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn T-Roy BC 669 (Feb 7, 2017)

undercover_poe said:


> Thanks. Any special trick to disassembly and clean and lube the kick back hubs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



There are plenty of Tricks I'm finding out as of late on the 2 Sp. KB. But every time they dont remember what they were shown by some old timer way back then and or No more Old-timers around.
 So trial and error is very useful as it's been for me with Two Speed Hubs. First study parts and the order there in so you can properly have it kick back after you service it. Tricks I've learned after I have now Rebuilt,service Serviced & Repaired all Three the Yellow is by far the best one to ride. The Red KB is on my 62 Deluxe American surrounded by pre war white powder coated rims & fat W.W. Tiers this is my Daily Rider and profile pic I think. This hub will give you strong legs as all Beindex 2 Speed KB hub rolls the worst out of all or any hub ever made But they Still are my Favorite Hub to Ride with! 
Note: 
Red band- this has disk brakes there Problematic 
Yellow band - same gearing as red with better braking new shoe system added.
Blue band is serviced same as the Yellow band and most parts are same but!!
Blue band is a Overdrive for 28 H. 20" wheels gearing is a lot different.
Yellow & Reds I have had in all bike but sizes  26-24&20" with 28-36H. Hubs.

Tricks:
Very- Very- Very Clean parts are needed.
Soaking all parts Lacquer thinner is best but watch those colors on outside or via your repainting strips.
Shifting spring tabs & there condition, angle are everything about Hubs( understanding this very useful)
Bearings & the races there condition is every thing unless you like to peddle going down hill as some Hubs I've owned.
Grease when you put it together very important as how much and we're it needs the most.
Tools- I took my first Red band apart with out the tool but used by it to put together.Always used special tool after Until last mount did my Son's Sting Ray w/Blue band Overdrive and took it apart and put it back easily with proper bearing  adjustment and it's the best rolling hub I've done. I lightly Sanded all bearing races smooth then highly Polished them with 0000 still wool. Also kick back distance can be adjusted as  shorted/lighten distance of travel in shifting a distance between shift and braking all are small  measurement most riders never would notice but some do. 
  After Cleaning assemble parts together out of hub learn how it works shifting and braking on the Red band after every thing is cleand you can PM me any time I can help more specifically if needed 

T-Roy.





undercover_poe said:


> I just noticed this location. All things Schwinn so here goes:  I got this book about vintage Schwinn and didn't get thru the book before I popped on the below bike.   And from my perspective, this hobby is real appealing because I grew up with Chicago Schwinn framed bikes like the pixie and stingray and I even had a predator bmx before I switch to a GT BMX and then a Jamis MTB.  The book indicated that girls bikes are less money and in better condition than the boys, so my daughter is getting this for her 9th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks T-Roy. The hub and rim assembly came today so I'm sure I'll have questions soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

